# Major fence aggression



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

My GSD stryker has some nice fence aggression and for nuts when he sees any movement and barks at and jumps on the fence. He is with the wife at her parents trying to buy us a house while im still stationed in Oklahoma. He recently ha the cops called on him cause the neighbors got scared he would attack. What can be done to stop this. He gets walks and we would like for him to be able to roam the yard an be with the other dogs to play while we work but now he has to be locked in a little room. I want him to be free but his aggression is to much


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My last dog did that but the moment she was on the other side of the fence she was all wags and licks. In 13 years she was never anything but friendly but you wouldn't know it if you were on the other side of the fence. Hopefully, someone will have some useful tips for you, I don't.


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

He is the same way but is realy scaring people and I'm notthere to train him. Her dad has a invisible fence collar on him and set it a few feet from the fence. She said it's working but I'm not a fan of the collars I want to train him if possible.


----------



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Either this thread has been done many times or no1 here has much exp with a friendly dog trying to eat children through a fence


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What kind of fence do you have? My GSD was dog aggressive and ran at the fence where the neighbor's dogs were. It was a chain link fence. We put up a 6 foot privacy fence so she couldn't see the other dogs. She was never allowed in the yard unattended. She was taught the "leave it" command and was not allowed to be near the fence. If I could not keep the dog from the fence, the dog would go out on a leash. If she attacked the fence, scaring the neighbors, the dogs' butt would be right back in the house.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Barrier aggression. Here is a great video 

The Premack Principle...I was trying to find the video but cannot locate it. Anyway, I have seen it used many times on fence aggression by trading the value of the fence for the value of the redirect towards you.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I took mine out on longish lead. I call them off the fence...before they escalate...to what is most desirable to them. For Hogan it is a toy or food Long line stays on so that I can enforce coming to me and diverting from the fence. Once things are kess exciting about the fence dogs, I did some feeding of him ever clser to fence. I also tossed treats to the other dogs. They all got a lot better because seeing the other dog meant treats.

But, left outside to their own devices, the fence riot could get going again anf training is out the window. So dogs are in pens within the fence or supervised when out. I don 't like them out alone with only a fence between them and the world! I caught three little boys at the gate the other day. They only thought the dogs were scarey.

German Shepherd are territorial. It s very common formine to bark at passers by. I kind of expect that being the breed that they are. Privacy fence, pens inside fence or supervision while out to potty or play. 

If you leave the dog alone in the yard a lot it is going to become his yard. Territorial defense more likely.

We don't have neighbor kids any more. When we did it was not plewsant. So, if kids came out to play, my dogs came in. Never the two to interact at that fence!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, this is certainly not modern day training theory but, what has worked for me is to scare them by throwing an empty plastic pot (the kind you buy a #5 or #15 citrus tree in) towards the fence, after giving the command. I use "get away". Really, the pot flying towards them immediately snaps them out of their fence fighting and after a few reminders, "get away" will work, if they are even tempted to engage in fence fighting at all after that.

It is now quite rare, though it happened this week, I was sitting in the house and heard one of my dogs bark through the fence at another dog, when I looked out she had already moved away from the fence. They no longer engage in any extended wild fence fighting, they seem to remember that they don't get a good result from it.

But if you can't be there all day, you might consider putting a t-post and wire fence a few feet in from your existing fence, to make more of a distance barrier. If there is some distance plus a visual barrier that should help.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I might add that verbally admonishing the dog can make this behavior worse. I have tried that with unintended results. The dog thinks I hate those creatures on the other side of the fence too and escalates the behavior in my presence.


----------

